# hi i'm a newbie are surfcasting



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

tips and info would be nice

where some good places to surfcast(yes i know at the beach)


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!! now is this just for playing around or you looking for good holes,,, what are you looking to catch? what kinda of set up and tackle are you looking for? and how new are you to the sport?


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

went out to false cape sp yesterday to practice casts using 8 foot pole with spincast reel


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

thats good for jigging and throwing spoons and sting silvers,,, i use a 9foot for this task or 11 foot for bigger lures on a bait caster if you want to soak some bait you need to get a bigger set up.

Just list some things ya looking to do and fish for and ill give ya my Opion on what ya should do.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i was thinking on trying out something with a good fight on it. I caught on sea bass and it was to much like a bigmouth


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome aboard. 

I'd start off learning how to cast a bait-casting outfit in the 10ft range. Diawa sl20sh or sl30sh on a 10ft Tica or equal type rod that will handle 6to 8 oz. of lead. This outfit will out cast a spinning outfit by a long shot. The spinning outfit is great for casting lures especially when birds are feeding around feeding fish.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

ok


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

big fish around here are drum and cobia(spring/summer /fall)...some may consider the sissy fish a.k.a the striper in this category....they may be around still...i dont fish for them so im not sure

thje most reccomended setup for big fish is the sl30sh diawa and the oceanmaster rod by bass pro....ive got this setup and its great....capable of good distance and plenty of line capacity....other reels are the 525 mag and sealine x and avet and pro gear....


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i was looking at the sealine the other day

drum and cobia how about bluefish?


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

which is better live baits or lures?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

TRY THIS OUT

this is what i use or from the beach:

12 foot tica heaver with a dawia slosh 30
11 foot 6" tica heaver with a slosh 20 on it
11 foot tsunami heaver with a mag 525
9 foot tica with okoma spinning out fit on it
8 foot dawia heartland with the dawia millionare300a 
plus many more this is what i mainly use 

as fer bait and tackle both work well but if ya from the beach you need the bigger rods that will throw the 8 n bait,, the smaller rods for bait fish and lures and the 11 foot i use for heaver spoons and lures.

if there is anything else feel free to ask


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

thinking


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

redneckranger said:


> thinking


Careful... everytime I do that, it ultimately costs me money!  

Jim


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL nah i just injure myself


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

redneckranger said:


> i was looking at the sealine the other day
> 
> drum and cobia how about bluefish?


big blues are not very common anymore...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

cool just making sure no is true dolphinfish make a run for the shore in late summer down at Hatterass


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome aboard..........*

Like Jim said, Ya think too much, ya spend too much. There's lots of great people and great info here.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

that's why im trying to tap it to see whats it all about


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

come to the next P.S.Y.C.O. meeting...we can show you alot...get up with catman32...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

when and where


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

send me or catman32 a PM with your email address and we will send you the specifics to the next meeting. i.e. directions dates times ....welcome aboard


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome to wild side and don't let these folks scare ya, I see your in my neck of the woods and would be glad to help ya out. If I dont head down south this weekend maybe we could get a cup of coffee and discuss how to become a tackle hoe.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> TRY THIS OUT
> 
> this is what i use or from the beach:
> 
> ...



Hey Brandon whais is the model number on your Diawa Heartland rod. it might be somthing I am looking for.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Hey Brandon whais is the model number on your Diawa Heartland rod. it might be somthing I am looking for.


Model no: HL-S M701MHRB 7"0" MEDIUM HEAVY LURE 1\2 - 2 OZ. LINE:15-30

the reel is the Dawia Millianaire CV-X 300A

sorry was a 7' not 8'


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

OPPs double post


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Brandon I have the same reel and was looking for a rod to use for tossing jugs and plugs. 

You gonna be at the meeting on the 28th?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*gear*

best all around reel for bigger fish.
Penn 525 (with two extra mags added) 17lb suffix tritainum line.
Biggest thing to remember is that the rod you by has to handle the weight you throw.
unlike bass fishing where you buy the rod to handle the fish.
most good rods will play a really big fish, but to have a rod to throw 6 or 8oz properly is another matter.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Brandon I have the same reel and was looking for a rod to use for tossing jugs and plugs.
> 
> You gonna be at the meeting on the 28th?


That I am, I will bring that set up to the Meeting if you wanna see how it feels


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks your the man


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

One more thing about surf fishing, catching big fish is quite a rarity, I think most guys on here can tell you that if you catch one big drum or one big cobe a year, it has been a successful year. Surf fishing is a game of patience and mostly of luck, you can catch plenty of panfish, flounder, taylor blues, weakfish, spanish mackerel, etc..., but if you're out to catch big fish you wanna start saving for a boat before you blow all your money on surf fishing gear. I'm not saying you can't catch them, but we as a group tend to romanticize the sport a little too much, it is mostly about spending the time outdoors and having the bait soaking in the great unknown just thinking to yourself that any minute "THE BIG ONE" could show up. Bottom line though, you spend a lot of time out there and you do catch fish, but catching BIG fish is a rarity.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

GotchaMack said:


> One more thing about surf fishing, catching big fish is quite a rarity, I think most guys on here can tell you that if you catch one big drum or one big cobe a year, it has been a successful year. Surf fishing is a game of patience and mostly of luck, you can catch plenty of panfish, flounder, taylor blues, weakfish, spanish mackerel, etc..., but if you're out to catch big fish you wanna start saving for a boat before you blow all your money on surf fishing gear. I'm not saying you can't catch them, but we as a group tend to romanticize the sport a little too much, it is mostly about spending the time outdoors and having the bait soaking in the great unknown just thinking to yourself that any minute "THE BIG ONE" could show up. Bottom line though, you spend a lot of time out there and you do catch fish, but catching BIG fish is a rarity.


Funny you say that Mack since i have caught most of my bigger fish from the shore,,, I only hold 2 citations from a boat and the rest from the shore or piers,,, for me i seem to catch the biggers ones from the wood and sand Dont know why Maybe im just that damn good lol or i just can read the waters and breaks right who knows. But i will agree shore and pier fishing is alot harder to catch the biggers ones since you cant chase them all over the place.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess I just have to throw this one out there then. If anyone cares to share, who this past year actually caught a big fish? How many, what type, and how many trips out(roughly obviously)? As far as my big fish went this past year, ZIP, and maybe thats got me pesimistic, well I know it does, but I can assure you I put the time in and know what I'm doing, at least I like to think so. I caught a mess of fish last year but the only fish bigger than 5lbs. were a multitude of 50-70lbs. cownose rays, not my idea of trophy fish. I can't be the only one who thinks our breed tends suffer a bit of denial when it comes to how many large fish we actually catch, someone back me up here, I know I can count on one hand how many folks actually caught a cobia last year out of the hundreds that use P&S, let alone a bull red or a cow striper. No HO-ing fish allowed in this discussion please.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

GotchaMack said:


> someone back me up here, I know I can count on one hand how many folks actually caught a cobia last year out of the hundreds that use P&S, let alone a bull red or a cow striper. No HO-ing fish allowed in this discussion please.


Gotcha,

I think the number of times I was skunked (meaning no fish and only skates, rays, dogfish sharks and horseshoe crabs) pretty much equals the amount of times that I spent feeding the crabs and catching dink white perch or croakers, etc. 

So yeah, not every day is like a day with Roland Martin


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Myself i got from the planks Citation Drum,, Just a pound off citation on Cobia,,, and didnt even count the yearlings i caught,,, stripers well we know how that went this year i did catch a few but mainly from the shore,,,, Mack J.M.H.O. Ocean View where your at isnt as many Big Fish but i fish up and down the east coast and didnt fish no where as much this past year as the last and still landed nice size fish ,, just check out my pics you will see on what few i have here and not one of them besides the Tuna was caught on a boat. But im sure many will back you up on that since lot more people fish from boats. Besides look at Avalons catch record on drum and cobie this past year was outstanding. they caught more on that pier in 1 hour than seagull did all season,, just shows ya have o be in the right place.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

in got a king off the planks...17 days fishing in hatteras

caught nothing big(over 30 lbs)(saltwater) in Va this year...5 trips to cbbt pier for cobes and about ten for blk drum

i would guess that the average for hatteras locals would be :
1 or 2 cobia a year( mayb more for die hard point anglers)
1 king or jack or cuda a year(plankers)possibly more(frisco and rodanthe seem to do better)
1-2 tarpon per lifetime if that(surf/pier...ocean)
and 10+ drum(big)...maybe more for those who fish alot ...per year...



In VA i would guess:
1 cobia if that per year
3 blk drum(over 30 lbs) for those who fish them at the cbbt(some like [email protected] cbbt get 10-15 or more)
10 + reds for the die hards per year...maybe more

im probably off some but i think im pretty close..


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

(some like [email protected] cbbt get 10-15 or more)

You know Kenny eh been fishing with that man for a few years now, Ive seen kenny Fishing for them and i know his secerts


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

He is one heck of a fisherman...but its alot of luck ion his part too IMO...well be tog fishin...me using his bait...them special crabs....he taught me to find a hole and all... he will (and harry)get his limit of togs while i get skunked...saw him catch a ciatation sheepshead this year too....hes about the most patient person i know....he was laying down on the cement with his head under the rail....i know the cement was 110 degrees....but he was down there for hours goin from piling to piling.....black drum fishing ill have my little chunk of clam 2 feet from his and when the school comes through he gets bit....i just dont get it...lol...guess hes just paid his dues over and over again...hes there every time i go...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Im sure i have seen ya there Chris i just cant put the name to the Face here,, ,,, Ya that Kenny and dont let him get comphy in ya seat you will lose it for the night.. and yep i have seen him lay down and do all that stuff you should of seen him on Harrisons before it Blew down him and Philip would damn near hang from there feet.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Also the size of fish also depends on where you are fishing. Sand bridge for instance in the late fall large drum are avable. Willoughby for instance maybe mid range puppy drum or stripers. Now the OBX the world is open you never know what your gonna catch or how big. Bigger fish are more avable there you just gotta be at the right place at the right time


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

GotchaMack said:


> One more thing about surf fishing, catching big fish is quite a rarity, I think most guys on here can tell you that if you catch one big drum or one big cobe a year, it has been a successful year. Surf fishing is a game of patience and mostly of luck, you can catch plenty of panfish, flounder, taylor blues, weakfish, spanish mackerel, etc..., but if you're out to catch big fish you wanna start saving for a boat before you blow all your money on surf fishing gear. I'm not saying you can't catch them, but we as a group tend to romanticize the sport a little too much, it is mostly about spending the time outdoors and having the bait soaking in the great unknown just thinking to yourself that any minute "THE BIG ONE" could show up. Bottom line though, you spend a lot of time out there and you do catch fish, but catching BIG fish is a rarity.


i understand this from being a deer hunter and bassfisherman just looking for the challenge of learning something new


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> He is one heck of a fisherman...but its alot of luck ion his part too IMO...well be tog fishin...me using his bait...them special crabs....he taught me to find a hole and all... he will (and harry)get his limit of togs while i get skunked...saw him catch a ciatation sheepshead this year too....hes about the most patient person i know....he was laying down on the cement with his head under the rail....i know the cement was 110 degrees....but he was down there for hours goin from piling to piling.....black drum fishing ill have my little chunk of clam 2 feet from his and when the school comes through he gets bit....i just dont get it...lol...guess hes just paid his dues over and over again...hes there every time i go...


its only half luck, you may wanna give the man his credit


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

redneckranger said:


> i understand this from being a deer hunter and bassfisherman just looking for the challenge of learning something new



dont assume you cant catch big fish from the shore, of the citations i have, only 1 has ever been from a boat, from DD's boat sightcasting drum.

catching big fish from the shore is not an "everyday occurence" but if you time everything right, and put the time in..... you'll have fun this summer... what did that smart guy once say... "Luck is a funny thing, the harder i work, the more of it i get" something like that...

and like in hunting, not every bubba witha 12ga shoots nice deer, yes some do get "lucky" and shoot one while smoking a cigarette, but as in hunting it seems like 10% of the people who do it catch/kill 90%....

good luck man hope you catch u some bigguns!


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i don't assume a thing i just want a new challenge


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

excuse me, what i meant was dont assume bc some say its hard that it is impossible, it is a challenge, but so was hunting when i first started.... go get bowed up!


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I didn't catch crap last year.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*rnr*

Just go fish ! Yall figure it out as it ain't rocket science ? Chunk some junk, pay some dues, and get on down the beach  

May the fish Gods smile down on you  

`bucket


----------

